# Finish for bandsaw box



## Fishandchips (21 Jan 2013)

Hi guys,

I have never tried French polishing before but would like to try it on the box below. I have grain filler, Liberon button and garnet polish and bison black wax and sand paper. That's as far as I have got.

I have a palm sander and have the surface quite smooth with some worn out 120 grit. Should I sand with finer? What procedure would you recommend and what grits between coats and standing times.

I know I should buy a book but this is what forums are for right? 

P.s. I tried rubbing in on another bit of wood with some 0000 wire wool but it left black marks, carbon I presume?







P.s. I am not looking for an award for the box


----------



## Gary Morris (21 Jan 2013)

Hi this site has some info that may help, when I did it I used 'Rottenstone' to rub down between coats. I think pumice powder and 0000 grade steel wool can also be used. (you tried the wool route already)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Blonde-dewaxe ... 27ccf5cd4f

Gary


----------



## AndyT (22 Jan 2013)

Just one very general tip - don't try out an unfamiliar finishing method on a project you have invested hours in! Practice on the offcuts first - that's the only reliable way to see what the finish will look like on the wood you have used.


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2013)

In my personal opinion a simple coat of shellac and some wax is the best option.

French polishing is an art, something only achieved by most folks after considerable experience at finishing, best done on a dense hardwood with a character of its own that the depth of polish can show off and worthy of the effort.

Trying to do it on a small piece with nooks and crannies that will impede the flow of the polishing button and on a light coloured wood is not likely to show any improvement in finish above a a few simple coats of shellac.


----------



## Fishandchips (22 Jan 2013)

Hi guys, thanks for all the input. With it been soft wood I think I might be better using a stain and varnish on this occasion? I'll practice on some off cuts tonight.

I'll save the French polishing for hardwood projects to come. Does anyone know a good online source for the French polishing? It is something I wood like to learn.


----------



## bodge (22 Jan 2013)

Have a browse around YouTube, there are lots of videos on French Polishing, from a complete beginner getting started through more "advanced" stuff.


----------



## Fishandchips (22 Jan 2013)

http://www.liberon.co.uk/gallery_files/ ... /11160.pdf

I know it's all about the brand but the info looks quite good, especially for a beginner like me.

Ohh and I decided on Danish oil, to be honest it might not have been the best choice


----------



## riclepp (25 Jan 2013)

David Savage has a dvd on french polishing and a beginners practice polishing kit, all for around the £40 45 mark. I got one at christmas, has enough to practice with.


----------



## UTMonkey (25 Jan 2013)

Fishandchips":2mtdhpya said:


> Ohh and I decided on Danish oil, to be honest it might not have been the best choice


Danish will be great on this, I used it on my bandsaw box. 

i-have-a-bandsaw-and-the-will-t65373-15.html


----------



## andersonec (25 Jan 2013)

Do not use French polish on such a small item, especially pine, there is a french polish which can be brushed on but better to use oil. Remember these boxes will be picked up and need to be tactile. 
There are various oils available and to get a nice warm finish on your small boxes try a dedicated Finishing oil, after 3, 4 or five coats you will be left with a nice rich finish to your wood. Some will give a gloss finish depending on number of coats and some will give a nice satin finish. 
Whichever you choose, make the first coat rather generous and wipe off excess after some minutes, denib between successive, light coats until you get to the finish you like (follow instructions on the tin) leave for a day or two then go over with a light coat of Microcrystaline wax (this doesn't show fingermarks) and buff, you might need to apply your wax with a very very fine abrasive (Nyweb ultra fine) to remove embedded dust particles etc. try to work with the grain as much as poss. This should give you a nice rich looking, tactile box.
Take your time with the finish, after all it is this which will show your work to it's best.

Andy


----------



## Fishandchips (2 Feb 2013)

Hi Andy,

Sorry for the late reply, thanks for the info, I did use Danish oil in the end, 5 coats and denibbed between coats. Got a nice finish but left it for a week before I wax it. Hopefully today.

I'll take a pic when it's done and put some handles on.


----------

